# Rack Position? For Turkey



## vstheboombox (Nov 18, 2012)

Gonna try smoking my first meat ever in my 30" MES. I was wondering if it mattered where I placed the Turkey? Should I place it towards the bottom? or towards the top? or the middle?

Also this is my game plan as far as how I'm going to smoke my Thanksgiving turkey. 

Day 1: Brine

(Googled "out of this world brine recipe" and I have used it before and works great however it says to brine for 2 days is that bad for smoking?)

Day 2 or 3: (Depending how long I brine for)

Here I plan on washing the bird patting dry and then using a wet rub of (Oil, paprika, little kosher salt, black pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, a little sage and some thyme). Putting the rub on the outside and in between the skin. Then let it rest while I warm the smoker. 

As far as the smoke process. I was going to put apple juice in the tray and use hickory pellets. Probably start with a little less pellets then filling up the loader. maybe 1/2 cup? Then set temp for 225 at 30min a lb. I have a 10lb bird. 

Any input would be great. I'm not trying to do a competition style bird I just want it to taste good and be easy to do. The bird is just gonna be for my mom, sister and I. Just wanted to try something different than roasting. 

-CHEERS


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2012)

MY answers in red.....


vstheboombox said:


> Gonna try smoking my first meat ever in my 30" MES. I was wondering if it mattered where I placed the Turkey? Should I place it towards the bottom? or towards the top? or the middle? I would say middle , or really where your grate temp. is at the heat you want to cook at (I suggest 275* to 300*)
> 
> Also this is my game plan as far as how I'm going to smoke my Thanksgiving turkey.
> 
> ...


Have fun and...


----------



## vstheboombox (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome thanks for replying so quickly! I did hear a lot about smoked turkey being a bit rubbery. So if I do it at a higher temp of 275 would this minimize the rubbery skin? and also would I still do 30min a lb at 275? 

Also here is that recipe

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/out-of-this-world-turkey-brine/

Every year when I roast I add different things but I use this as a base

2 gallons water

1 1/2 cups kosher salt

3 tablespoons mince garlic

1 tablespoon black pepper

1/4 cup  Worcestershire sauce

1/3 cup brown sugar


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, it would help the skin,as I said it will make it _more edible_ ,for a crispy skin you need to either have a hot grill going to finish it on the Breast - or - place in a 500*oven to crisp it...but either way - watch it closely
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





IMHO . I'd do it closer to 300* (if you can get that high) and cook to temp., not time , time is only an estimate... The IT of the Breast should be 165* and the Thigh at 175*IT , to be done...30min./lb. is to have an educated guess at the possible time it will get done - not written in stone.

Hope this helps...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, and I like the Brine...


----------



## vstheboombox (Nov 18, 2012)

alright I think my smoker only goes up to 275. But I'll check when I get ready to do the turkey. But your saying after the smoking process stick it in the oven at 500 and bake until it looks the way I want it? Just want to be clear that I put it in the oven after the smoke?

yeah that brine's pretty good. Its real basic and when I first started researching for a brine this was the one I found and haven't changed since. 

Thanks again!


----------



## vstheboombox (Nov 19, 2012)

oh I forgot I did have one more question for ya. How often are you supposed to change pellets? I'm probably going to use about 1/4 cup of pellets.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually , a pellet burner will be by soon, I am a Stickburner...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have fun and...


----------



## rich- (Nov 20, 2012)

In reference to your question on how much Pellets to use.

I have Todd Johnsons amaz n pellet pellet burner and I have learned to just fill it up and light it, No need to put small batch's in at a time.

Rich


----------



## vstheboombox (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Rich!

The turkey is in the smoker as we speak and I've just been making sure that the smoke is not heavy and just a nice light flow coming out the top. I think I still got another hour and I'll check the temp!


----------



## vstheboombox (Nov 20, 2012)

Finished product turned out amazing! Thanks guys for the help. The skin was a bit rubbery but thats ok. The meat itself just pulled right off the bone. I did not have a hard time carving it at all. 

Start













IMG_0097.JPG



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 20, 2012






Middle













IMG_0099.JPG



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 20, 2012






Finished product













IMG_0100.JPG



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 20, 2012


















IMG_0101.JPG



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 20, 2012


----------

